# Can i see some pix of your perches please?



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive gotta change my perches because i now know that they should be on the wall instead of long dowel rods. Id really appreciate some pix to get some ideas. We may use a few different designs so my birds can pick which perch they like best.

Looking forward to seeing your perches! Please post some rough dimensions if possible. Thank you!


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone have pix? :->


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

not a good pic but you can get the jist


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, do you have other perches that they can snuggle up in at night or do they sleep on those?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Flat perches are good. A flat 2X4. So they can relax and not have to grab on all the time. They even like laying down on the flat perches, and they can lower them selves down over their feet to keep them warm in colder areas. A normal perching position for a pigeon to rest is on a flat surface.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

EDIT: delete double post


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Go to Google,
In search bar type "Perches for Pigeons"
once links appear, go to right hand panel & click on "images"

Hey Presto 

or click here


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


>


Oohh pretty ones  is there a reason for the gap at the bottom? Tail room perhaps?

Would it be a good idea to put a variety of perches so the birds can pick what they like or is it better to do one style? Would the birds fight over a certain type of perch if there were different ones?


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


>


I like these ones too, seems like they would stay cleaner cause the poo could drop behind the perch. How many of these could i fit in a 4x5' space?

Great ideas and styles everyone! Ive got alot to choose from


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Squeaker said:


> Oohh pretty ones  is there a reason for the gap at the bottom? Tail room perhaps?
> 
> Would it be a good idea to put a variety of perches so the birds can pick what they like or is it better to do one style? Would the birds fight over a certain type of perch if there were different ones?[/QUOTE
> 
> The gap is so poop falls through and collects in the drop down tray in the bottom.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


>


I replaced the paddle perches with the box perches hoping to be able to catch the birds easier, well It didn't work well, I couldn't catch the birds any easier and they wouldn't use them. I would look in at night and they would be perched everywhere but the perches. I removed them and installed the v perches that are sitting against the grill in the pic. I like that one the best and is working out well. I think I will replace the one with the birds on it with them too. The ones with the birds on it I really like and it is the easiest to clean. The only problem with them is when I would try to go in the door they would all walk across the back of the perches and crowd all together on a couple of the end perches I think if I put the v perches there that will solve that problem.


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoops, i meant the gap in the bottom of the vertical dividers. I assume youre talkimg about a gap in the back. If so how wide is the gap? Is that one currently in use in that pic? Im guessing not but if it is ill definately go with that style, its spotless


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

Shady bug, after reading your most recent post, i may have changed my mind about the box perches already lol. With the v perches, do you have any problems with them pooing on each other or do they tuck up under the perch above? Roughly, how long are the pieces of wood that make the v's? My birds need to stay nice and snow white so people dont look at them and be like ummm, i dont want to touch those things lol.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The boards are 41/2 wide x 6 long They keep the poop off of them but if you have healthy birds it does not matter, the poop will role off a healthy bird because of the white dust on them. The opening on the center pieces of the box perches is to scrape it easier.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*Same Idea*

This pic is right after I built my Loft, but I added aluminum flashing over the angled wood, bending over all the sharp edges and silicone all other cracks so they can’t get toes cut are stuck also all painted and doors on breeder cages.. This stays clean, I just go in there and break up what is on the floor brush off the walls and shop vacuum everything..


----------



## Squeaker (Aug 9, 2012)

brentjohnf said:


> This pic is right after I built my Loft, but I added aluminum flashing over the angled wood, bending over all the sharp edges and silicone all other cracks so they can’t get toes cut are stuck also all painted and doors on breeder cages.. This stays clean, I just go in there and break up what is on the floor brush off the walls and shop vacuum everything..


Very nice looking loft brent. I wish we would have painted the inside, but we werent sure if it would be okay if they ate it if it chipped off :-/


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

wait > Whats wrong with long wooden rods for perches? I mean, we dont have an official pigeon set up, so they just perch on the houses (little ferret and rabbit houses for seremas), but I would like to know whats wrong with wooden rods?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons normally don't perch on rods. They like a flat surface to perch on, rather then something that they have to grab onto and hang on all the time. It's okay to have a rod perch somewhere that they can use, but not for all the time perching. They even like to lay down on the perch, which is another reason why the flat perches work well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay are these your birds?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons normally don't perch on rods. They like a flat surface to perch on, rather then something that they have to grab onto and hang on all the time. It's okay to have a rod perch somewhere that they can use, but not for all the time perching. They even like to lay down on the perch, which is another reason why the flat perches work well.


Those birds are adorable!! 

Oh, I see. Well, if I ever build an actual pigeon house, they just have their roof.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Jay3 said:


>


A flat perch to hang out and a sunny bright day, that is a good combination


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

brentjohnf said:


> This pic is right after I built my Loft, but I added aluminum flashing over the angled wood, bending over all the sharp edges and silicone all other cracks so they can’t get toes cut are stuck also all painted and doors on breeder cages.. This stays clean, I just go in there and break up what is on the floor brush off the walls and shop vacuum everything..


Your birds must be loving the place


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes they do well in the Loft they are Birmingham rollers, I am learning allot as I go.

As far as round perches everyone will tell you the same, they don’t like to perch on round perches “to a point”, I tried many shape size style lofts and perches. I use the small wooden mop handles "nope" doesn’t work doves like them, I then went to large 1.5” dowels they do perch on them and doves love um, but best I found is flat about 1.5” their toes wrap around the edges just right and they rather flat surface..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

nancybird said:


> Jay are these your birds?


Yes, they are a few of mine. Just hanging out.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> A flat perch to hang out and a sunny bright day, that is a good combination


They are such aristocrats !in the picture order and by their body posture: The King, the Princess, the Queen


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


>


They are such aristocrats !in the picture order and by their body posture: The King, the Princess, the Queen


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dima said:


> They are such aristocrats !in the picture order and by their body posture: The King, the Princess, the Queen


Good one. lol....


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Dima said:


> They are such aristocrats !in the picture order and by their body posture: The King, the Princess, the Queen


well said.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

if you want a long perch try this Use 2 1x2 to make a perch that will not bend and will be flat on top for them to perch.


----------

